# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχές Αποπροσωποποίησης & Αποπραγματοποίησης >  Τι μου συμβαινει!

## andreas86

Καλησπερα παιδια!! Τι μου συμβαινει λοιπον και την μια μερα ειμαι καλα και την αλλη ειμαι χαλια ψυχολογικα τι φταιει?? Τη λυση υπαρχει γιαυτο?? Υπαρχει κατι που να μπορω να κανω απο μονος μου??

----------


## λουλούδι

Καλησπερα αντρεα αυτο που λες ειναι φυσιολογικο, συμβαινει σε πολλους, ειναι πως θα ξυπνησεις καθε μερα!! Αν ηταν για μεγαλα διαστηματα, πχ 3 μηνες καταθλιψη και 3 μηνες εντονη χαρα θα σου λεγα να επισκεφθεις ειδικο. Προφανως και τωρα εχεις καταθλιψη αλλα οση εχει ολος ο κοσμος τωρα με την κριση, δεν ειναι κατι ανησυχητικο, το περιεργο θα ηταν να ησουν μες στην τρελη χαρα οπως ειπα και πριν.

----------


## savatage

Μπορεις να αρχισεις την καταγραφη.
Καταγραψε τι συνεβαινε την ημερα που ενιωθες καλα. Τι εκανες μεσα στη μερα σου, πώς ενιωθες και γιατι.
Κανε το ιδιο και την επομενη μερα, πώς περνουσες, τι εκανες κλπ
Παντα υπαρχει καποια αιτια για το αναλογο συναισθημα

----------


## nikos2

> Καλησπερα παιδια!! Τι μου συμβαινει λοιπον και την μια μερα ειμαι καλα και την αλλη ειμαι χαλια ψυχολογικα τι φταιει?? Τη λυση υπαρχει γιαυτο?? Υπαρχει κατι που να μπορω να κανω απο μονος μου??


δεν ειναι φυσιολογικο, ειναι ασθενεια εφ οσον δεν υπαρχουν αιτια για τις μεταβολες της διαθεσης σου.
απο μονος σου δεν μπορεις να κανεις τιποτα.

----------


## andreas86

Ευχαριστω παιδια για της απαντησεις!! Η καθημερινοτητα μου ειναι σχεδον η ιδια Υπαρχουν πραγματα που θα με εκαναν να νιωθω καλα!! Αλλα μερικα ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να γινουν και αλλα μπορουν να γινουν αλλα πρεπει να το παρω αποφαση μεσα μου και να προχωρησω, πρεπει να ξεπερασω πραγματα οπως ειναι η αρνητικοτητα, φοβιες!! Δηλαδη ειναι σα να με εχεις κλεισμενο μεσα σε ενα κλουβι αρκετα μεγαλο παρεχοντας μου μεσα πολλες ανεσης φαγητο,κρεβατι μπανιο τηλεοραση κ.α Αλλα εξω απο το κλουβι υπαρχει αυτο που μπορει να με κανει ευτυχισμενο να με βγαλει απο αυτη την ανεση που κλουβιου που εχει καταντησει μονοτονια!! Τα κλειδια ειναι εντος του κλουβιου πανω σε ενα καρφι, δηλαδη βγαινω οποτε θελω τωρα πρεπει να διαλεξω εαν μεινω μεσα θα συνεχισω αυτη την ρουτινα φαγητο,τηλεοραση και και!! Αλλα, εαν ανοιξω το κλουβι βρισκομαι κοντα στο τροπο που(ισως) μπορει να με κανει ευτυχισμενο πρεπει ομως να ξεπερασω καπια εμποδια που βρισκονται εξω απο το κλουβι γι να φτασω στην (ιθακη) στην ευτυχια εαν συνεχισω ή απλα γυριζω πισω κλεινω παλι το κλουβι, το κλειδι στην θεση του και ολα οπως πριν στην ασφαλεια του κλουβιου!!

----------


## KaterinaP

> Ευχαριστω παιδια για της απαντησεις!! Η καθημερινοτητα μου ειναι σχεδον η ιδια Υπαρχουν πραγματα που θα με εκαναν να νιωθω καλα!! Αλλα μερικα ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να γινουν και αλλα μπορουν να γινουν αλλα πρεπει να το παρω αποφαση μεσα μου και να προχωρησω, πρεπει να ξεπερασω πραγματα οπως ειναι η αρνητικοτητα, φοβιες!! Δηλαδη ειναι σα να με εχεις κλεισμενο μεσα σε ενα κλουβι αρκετα μεγαλο παρεχοντας μου μεσα πολλες ανεσης φαγητο,κρεβατι μπανιο τηλεοραση κ.α Αλλα εξω απο το κλουβι υπαρχει αυτο που μπορει να με κανει ευτυχισμενο να με βγαλει απο αυτη την ανεση που κλουβιου που εχει καταντησει μονοτονια!! Τα κλειδια ειναι εντος του κλουβιου πανω σε ενα καρφι, δηλαδη βγαινω οποτε θελω τωρα πρεπει να διαλεξω εαν μεινω μεσα θα συνεχισω αυτη την ρουτινα φαγητο,τηλεοραση και και!! Αλλα, εαν ανοιξω το κλουβι βρισκομαι κοντα στο τροπο που(ισως) μπορει να με κανει ευτυχισμενο πρεπει ομως να ξεπερασω καπια εμποδια που βρισκονται εξω απο το κλουβι γι να φτασω στην (ιθακη) στην ευτυχια εαν συνεχισω ή απλα γυριζω πισω κλεινω παλι το κλουβι, το κλειδι στην θεση του και ολα οπως πριν στην ασφαλεια του κλουβιου!!


Οπως λεει και ο Νικος απο μονος σου δεν μπορεις να κανεις πολλα πραγματα. Οπως ειπες και συ πρεπει να ξεπερασεις την αρνητικοτητα και καποιες φοβιες. Μια ψυχοθεραπεια θα σε βοηθουσε πραγματικα να λυσεις τις εναλλαγες στη διαθεση σου και θα ξεπερνουσες και τις φοβιες σου. Οσο και να προσπαθουμε να το ξεπερασουμε μονοι μας δυστυχως δεν μπορουμε. Και γω αυτο ελεγα ωσπου εφτασα σε ενα σημειο που δεν αντεχα αλλο και ετρεχα και δεν εφτανα...

----------


## savatage

Ποσο καιρο εισαι κλεισμενος μεσα?

----------


## andreas86

Δεν ειμαι κλεισμενος μεσα, ενα παραδειγμα εφερα απλος ηθελα να πω οτι μπορω να κανω πραγματα που να μου ανεβασουν την διαθεση αλλα δεν τα κανω τους λογους τους εγραψα πιο πανω!

----------

